

Ask HN: Review my startup and help me stress test my infrastructure? - blister

Hello HackerNews,<p>I've recently soft-launched my startup in a private beta and need some more users to help me test my infrastructure to make sure that everything is scaling properly.<p>I've built a real-time analytics service (similar to ChartBeat and Clicky) that gives you real-time website traffic reports. One thing that we offer that I personally find fairly useful is the ability to set up various visitor count thresholds and specify an alert to notify you if your website is getting hit with an unusual amount of traffic.<p>If you have a website with moderate amounts of traffic (less than 25,000 visitors per day please) and are willing to participate in our beta test, please head on over to http://userping.com and enter your email address to be invited to our private beta. I'll be up and watching the beta queue for the next few hours to quickly send out invites as they arrive.<p>Thanks. I appreciate any and all help you can give.
======
charliepark
The trailer (<http://userping.com/trailer>) is hilarious. There's something to
be said for not taking yourself too seriously.

~~~
blister
Thanks. I had a lot of fun making it.

This whole exercise (launching a startup) has been a ton of fun for me. I've
been building software for other people for so long that being able to write
what I want has been very liberating.

Since I lack the resources of some of the bigger guys, I'm trying to make up
for anything UserPing is lacking by being more fun.

Thanks for the compliment, and I hope I can keep making you laugh in the
future.

------
blister
Clickable link: <http://userping.com>

